# Cookie, born end of July, 2012.



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

'Cookie' is my first dog. I am 31, married and allowed our two exchange students to name him. His name came from the fact he looks like a Chocolate Chip cookie. He was born sometime at the end of July this year, farm dog. Alberta Canada. 



































His ears are a little messed up at the moment but I'll give it a few more months as he's teething.... on my arm.


Pictures are not 800x600, but where as it is a little wider, its also shorter, so it shouldn't effect load times. Admin, thanks for understanding.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What a super cute puppie. Coockie fits him well


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

I am amazed at how smart he is for his age. Sit, lay down, shake paw, and stay commands are already being practice and rewarded. We walk him on a leash, but tonite I tried something different. I took him off leash as it was 11pm and nobody else was around. He stayed with me, and lead me right back home. SUPER SMART, and Didn't run off without seeing where I was every 5 seconds. I think he knows I'm in charge. I love this puppy spite my arm being gnawed on all the time.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome! He is a handsome pup. Albertastan lol!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

What a cute pup. Cookie is a great name but if he was ever around my dog and you yelled Cookie - my dog would come running because she would think she was about to get treats (we call them cookies)! LOL!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

He's a cutie pie! :wub: er...Cookie.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Cookie is a handsome little guy, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cute pup


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

He sure is cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How sweet!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha! Thought this would be a female!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

He's adorable! Great pictures to  I remember when mine was that small, they grow way to fast!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Cookie is super handsome!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

fantastic photo's, he looks so handsome


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He just got his next set of shots and de-worming today. He did real good at the VET. Spite the fact a cat was walking around tempting him constantly. 

Cats would probably make entertaining chew toys.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie at 4 months and one week.


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Cookie is cute!! 
Our Draven was born July 26 '12.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

He is gorgeous and looks like a great dog!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the ears!


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie "Von Chomp'nStein" 
8 month old birthday!









8 months old


8 Months old









5 months old.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

So happy with Cookie 'Von Chomp'nstein' lately. He is staring to conquer his fear of jumping into the back of the Truck and Nissan Xterra, and he is treating other dogs with respect (for the most part).

He still gets excited and ignores me when there is too many distractions, but he's getting better. 

Sometimes he does throw a fit when he doesn't get his way. Example: Starts to go for a bowl of yogart on the coffee table, we say no, then he gets angry and starts to pull blankets around and bite. I guess this is teenage mentality. We correct him, distract, and sometimes reward when he does what we tell him.

He's a good dog, no complaints.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie is now 10 or so months old. 

Dog Park, Red Deer, Alberta. 




















Red Deer, Alberta









Whistlers Mtn, Jasper, Alberta, Canada








Whistlers Mtn, Jasper, Alberta, Canada









Whistlers Mtn, Jasper, Alberta, Canada










Whistlers Mtn, Jasper, Alberta, Canada










Whistlers Mtn, Jasper, Alberta, Canada









Whistlers Mtn, Jasper, Alberta, Canada









Rules for riding a public transportation Tram.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Cookie is a great looking dog for sure.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Love those mountain shots. They are beautiful as is Cookie of course.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow loving the new pics..love those mountains!


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

11 months old


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Walperstyle said:


> 11 months old



Gorgeous boy, and i love his ears. Looks familiar . This is my boy, his ears teepee too :blush:.







​


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is really beautiful country you live around. I bet your dog loves running around there.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> That is really beautiful country you live around. I bet your dog loves running around there.


 
I try to get out to the Rockies once per month. Right now though, we are having some MAJOR FLOODING, in Calgary, Canmore area. ... so much so that a lot of the area is completely shut down. It is a beautiful area, but I've seen temperature changes upwards of 20 degrees in an hour. Mountain weather is crazy.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Nearing 1 year old !!!! Loving the off leash park !!!


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie is now, i dunno, 1 year 2 months old? 

Here is some updated pictures.


----------



## Bren21 (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful dog! He matches his surroundings perfectly


----------

